# Redding CA to Albany OR



## PeaceLoveHarmony (Jul 27, 2019)

I haven't hitched this route and was wondering if it could be done in a day and a half or if the rides are pretty slow. Thank youu!!


----------



## Doobie_D (Jul 29, 2019)

In my experience (years ago..but I doubt its changed) hitchhiking out of Redding is fairly tough. Also in California it's illegal to walk or be on the highway so it makes it harder. 

My advice would be to hit the exit at the far north end of town and have a sign saying Oregon. I would turn down anyone offering a ride still in California. Once you hit Oregon you can be on the highway and it becomes much easier. Especially around the Ashland area.

Good luck


----------



## PeaceLoveHarmony (Jul 29, 2019)

Doobie_D said:


> In my experience (years ago..but I doubt its changed) hitchhiking out of Redding is fairly tough. Also in California it's illegal to walk or be on the highway so it makes it harder.
> 
> My advice would be to hit the exit at the far north end of town and have a sign saying Oregon. I would turn down anyone offering a ride still in California. Once you hit Oregon you can be on the highway and it becomes much easier. Especially around the Ashland area.
> 
> Good luck


Cooll thank you soo much !


----------



## Doobie_D (Jul 29, 2019)

Your welcome. One of the last times I hitched that area it was July.. 107 degrees in Redding and there was a gaggle of homebum looking old men with a ridiculous amount of gear that sat on the exit for 3 and a half days. First thier sign said "Portland.. Then they switched it to "the North Pole ".. Then " Iraq" apparently they got a ride to Iraq 😆


----------



## Hudson (Jul 29, 2019)

Redding is hard to get out of, I have always had an easier time on the 101. Better weather in the summer and more hippies. But it is a little out of the way.


----------



## spoorprint (Jul 29, 2019)

Redding is the only town I've ever been ticketed in for hitching, summer before last. That was after several hours, so I wasn't getting a ride.


----------

